# Vegatable oil



## messenger 2.5td (Jun 25, 2008)

Doe's anyone have any experience of using veg oil mix in diesel engines particulally renault engines.Am considering trying a 70/30 mix do i need to make any modifications?Will my fuel pump be suitable believe bosch ones are best.My van is a 1995 Renault Messenger 2.5 turbo but weighs  5.5 tonnes this equates to around 26 mpg so weekends away wilding are usually costing £60/£70 in fuel.Any suggestions?Thanks Andy.


----------



## cas (Jun 25, 2008)

I have an old merc she runs on bio deisel, but i dont make it myself my dad also runs his car on it and that runs better than on normal, I believe you need to change the filters more often


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 25, 2008)

There is a massive search engine in the internet called google.  Just try "veg oil car"

However if you need led by the hand 

http://www.veggiepower.org.uk/qswhichcars.html


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 25, 2008)

Is this a common rail engine?  If it is, then don't do it.

What pump does it have? Bosch = good  Lucas CAV = bad 

and before you go rushing into this, the days of when it was vaible to run on Veg oil are long gone. There is very little advantage in doing so any more. 
If you are going to bulk buy Rape Seed oil, then it does become viable at 1000L containers.

Here is everything that you may need to know CLICKY 

Then when you have finished reading (and understanding) this, you can move onto http://www.biodieselcommunity.org/index.php

And finally, here's how to make your own Biodiesel - one of the very best sites on the web


----------



## t&s (Jun 26, 2008)

my advice for your motor leave well enough alone 
you are not going to save anything 
be carefull it might cost you a lot more in repairs than you are trying to save
i understand the high cost of running a motorhome today but i fear thats the price we have to pay


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 26, 2008)

I should have posted this link - my apologies




> And finally, here's how to make your own Biodiesel - one of the very best sites on the web


CLICKY LINKY


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jun 26, 2008)

*veg oil*

thanks to all for the replies,me thinks this needs further investigation looked round at current veg oil prices they also seem to be on the rise.thanks,Andy.


----------



## Parcastol (Jun 28, 2008)

Looked at price of cooking oil yesterday and it was £3.49 for 3 litres.

If you have an old diesel engine you could try old engine oil and petrol in with the diesel.  Parafin.


----------



## t&s (Jun 28, 2008)

may be the irish had the right idea a few years ago 
red derv in a large tank add a spoon of fullers earth to take out the colour and wow you have white diesel
possible nice idea but its not worth the fine is it 
ime sure ministry of transport diesel dippers are more aware of this than we
so dont take the chance


----------



## Slim (Jun 29, 2008)

*veggie oil*



messenger 2.5td said:


> Doe's anyone have any experience of using veg oil mix in diesel engines particulally renault engines.Am considering trying a 70/30 mix do i need to make any modifications?Will my fuel pump be suitable believe bosch ones are best.My van is a 1995 Renault Messenger 2.5 turbo but weighs  5.5 tonnes this equates to around 26 mpg so weekends away wilding are usually costing £60/£70 in fuel.Any suggestions?Thanks Andy.



I ran my old Meastro on veggie oil for 3 years it ran fine I tried to keep it around 80/20 mix but used to forget how much oil to diesel I had in the tank, it ran great whatever the mix was in the winter I would increase the diesel to thin it out a bit.
 I have been advised not to use it in my 406 hdi, and I hav,nt used it in my LDV Convoy so I can,t advise on any other vehicles. I used to buy my oil from Cosco wholesalers in 25ltr drums, it worked out a lot cheaper than diesel, less than half the price and you get a lovely chip shop smell, I don,t know if its still illegal or not maybe someone else knows the law on that?


----------



## Slim (Jun 29, 2008)

*veggie oil*



messenger 2.5td said:


> Doe's anyone have any experience of using veg oil mix in diesel engines particulally renault engines.Am considering trying a 70/30 mix do i need to make any modifications?Will my fuel pump be suitable believe bosch ones are best.My van is a 1995 Renault Messenger 2.5 turbo but weighs  5.5 tonnes this equates to around 26 mpg so weekends away wilding are usually costing £60/£70 in fuel.Any suggestions?Thanks Andy.



I ran my old Meastro on veggie oil for 3 years it ran fine I tried to keep it around 80/20 mix but used to forget how much oil to diesel I had in the tank
but it ran fine whatever mix I used, in the winter I used a stonger diesel mix
to thin it down. I have been advised not to use it in my 406 hdi, and I hav,nt used it in my LDV Convoy so I can,t advise on any other vehicles. I used to buy my oil from Cosco wholesalers in 25ltr drums, it worked out a lot cheaper than diesel, less than half the price and you get a lovely chip shop smell, I don,t know if its still illegal or not maybe someone else knows the law on that?


----------



## wildman (Jun 29, 2008)

Slim said:


> I ran my old Meastro on veggie oil for 3 years it ran fine I tried to keep it around 80/20 mix but used to forget how much oil to diesel I had in the tank
> but it ran fine whatever mix I used, in the winter I used a stonger diesel mix
> to thin it down. I have been advised not to use it in my 406 hdi, and I hav,nt used it in my LDV Convoy so I can,t advise on any other vehicles. I used to buy my oil from Cosco wholesalers in 25ltr drums, it worked out a lot cheaper than diesel, less than half the price and you get a lovely chip shop smell, I don,t know if its still illegal or not maybe someone else knows the law on that?


It is legal since Nov 2007 to use up to 2500 litre a year without paying fuel tax, problem is it is now darn near the same price as diesel. When the water conversion becomes readily available Will it be cheaper to drink whiskey?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 30, 2008)

No, it is not illegal and hasn't been since last year. You are allowed to use 2,500L as what is termed a small scale producer.

When doing naughty things to Cherryaid, Red Diesel, the people also use nitric acid. This is why it does you engine in. The Fullers Earth on its own does not remove the colouring agent. 
And even if it looks like White, it still shows as being of Red origin in a Ministry check.
The fines are draconian and does involve immediate confiscation of the vehicle.


----------



## n8rbos (Sep 20, 2008)

*veg oil*

to anyone still interested. i run my convoy(tranny engine) with a bosch system on used veg oil from my local pub and old folks home. i filter it good and proper do a 1/3 diesel 2/3 veg oil mix no probs, been running like that now bout 5months, no probs, in winter i will do 50/50 mix.theres proper places you can have a seperate tank fitted with heating elements in etc cost is approx £450 but i haven't bothered. if anybody wants more info give me a shout and i'll do my best to help


----------



## guerdeval (Sep 20, 2008)

I ran an old G wagen and then a shogun on cooking oil/derv 50/50 for years until the prces began to make it not worthwile, it actually ran better and quieter but the downside is you are always hungry for a bag of chips.


----------



## wildman (Sep 20, 2008)

Firstly veggie oil is NOT recommended for Turbo Diesel.
Veggie oil is currently dearer than diesel in the shops but a small saving can be made buying wholesale
Recycled chip oil can be free but you must take care in your refining and use a biocide to prevent diesel bug causing a problem. I run 50/50 in an old merc with no problems but then they were designed for it and have a bosch pump.
As for legality since November 2007 it has been legal to use up to 2500 litres per year without paying fuel tax.
Hope that helps clear matters up.


----------



## Don (Oct 22, 2008)

Every one goes on about veg oil and Bio Diesel. I read in the Daily Mail that the government had issued a directive that suppliers had been instructed to add 2.5 % Bio Diesel to Fossil Diesel to aclimatise the buying public.
Any Comments!


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi All,
I personaly value my engine too much to fill with Veg Oil/Chip Oil etc. Just last week-end a Motorhome passed me whilst out walking, and if I had some salt and vinegar in the backpack, I could have eaten it! (Great smell).

Happy Camping.


----------

